
Why Open Source Your Secrets - tomh
http://java.dzone.com/articles/why-open-source-your-secrets?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+javalobby%2Ffrontpage+%28Javalobby+%2F+Java+Zone%29
======
revolvingcur
Regrettably, the video and audio quality are quite poor, and the slides
contain few clues as to the content. A previously posted article by Martin
Fowler: <http://martinfowler.com/articles/lmax.html>. Obviously it covers
different ground from a talk about motivations for opening up the design, but
does a good job of describing the LMAX architecture.

